# Looking for a source for Way Oil  and inexpensive but decent Chinese live center  #2 MT  Thanks



## joebiplane (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi guys and gals

I finally finished my Cast Iron Maiden  Heave 10   and I need a live center #2 mt    I had one that was about $15.00  bought about 5 years ago   I have been " Out of Lathe"  for about 3 years due to my lathe being torn apart  and then a bit of Personal body repair ( intestinal.  followed by a Bad leg blood clot)  but I am good as new ( sort of....at 74  nothing is new any more)   I can't remember any of the suppliers of discount ( and usually Chinese) tooling for us cheap & poor  hobbiest folks .  My computer hard drive went to lunch during my down time and I lost the information   of the folks I dealt with years 5 years ago  except for Joe Bergamo   at  Plazamachinery)  My savior during the restoration of my  heavy 10
any leads would be greatly appreciated

joebiplane


----------



## Big Bore Builder (Feb 1, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## bfd (Feb 1, 2017)

shars cdco are 2 good places for what you are looking for bill


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 2, 2017)

Back when Enco (now MSC) had the free shipping deals that was the place to get it.   McMaster-Carr currently sells Vactra either #2 0r #4 for $28.28 Gal, about $10 a gallon less than MSC.   There are sellers on Ebay and Amazon that sell smaller quantities but typically shipping makes them unattractive.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 2, 2017)

I recently bought a gallon of Vactra for $18.00 from MSC: the discount came from the fact that I signed up for an online "account".  I did pay shipping.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 3, 2017)

Second the vacra choice for way oil.  I bought a gallon from local machine shop. Great stuff!  

Check littlemachineshop.com for a good, cheap MT 2 live center.  They import quality stuff and will talk to you on the phone with free refunds, free shipping for any defective product.  Very nice dealing with them...

Glenn


----------



## Chris Hamel (Feb 4, 2017)

I bought a kit that included spindle oil and way oil of Ebay.  It was a bit expensive for eight ounces, but 8 ounces will last me for years.


----------



## Plum Creek (Feb 4, 2017)

I have an unused Shars mt2 live center, still in the box. Free.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 4, 2017)

I know the bar oil as way oil has been beat to death on numerous bulletin boards over the years.  I post this as heads up for some one new to the game, not to stir up old wars.  Bar oil does nothing to address stick slip.  Works great to lube a moving chain in a filthy environment.  Not the same situation of sliding surfaces on a mill or lathe with wipers.  Vactra has proven it self for years as being effective at preventing stick slip.  Not saying you could not be happy with bar oil, but for a little more money you can use a product that is much better suited for the job on a lathe , mill, or shaper.

cheers
michael


----------



## Chris Hamel (Feb 4, 2017)

Plum Creek said:


> I have an unused Shars mt2 live center, still in the box. Free.


I am interested in the MT 2 live center.  I'll pay for shipping.

Chris


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 4, 2017)

Plum Creek said:


> I have an unused Shars mt2 live center, still in the box. Free.


Free is nice , but not fair to you give me a reasonable price and add the shipping and I will send you a payPal


----------



## darkzero (Feb 5, 2017)

Doubleeboy said:


> I know the bar oil as way oil has been beat to death on numerous bulletin boards over the years.  I post this as heads up for some one new to the game, not to stir up old wars.  Bar oil does nothing to address stick slip.  Works great to lube a moving chain in a filthy environment.  Not the same situation of sliding surfaces on a mill or lathe with wipers.  Vactra has proven it self for years as being effective at preventing stick slip.  Not saying you could not be happy with bar oil, but for a little more money you can use a product that is much better suited for the job on a lathe , mill, or shaper.
> 
> cheers
> michael



Bar oil as way oil is pretty much like _better to use some kind of oil than no oil._ Heck some people use motor oil or even 3n1 oil. I've heard some people even use bar oil as cutting fluid. Someone once told me that it has sulfur in it but the MSDS for the bottle I have doesn't list sulfur content. Perhaps it was an older formula or different brand.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Feb 5, 2017)

I use Sunoco 1180 way lube.  Its good stuff and only costs $35 for a 5 gallon pail.   It is also still good for our older machines that have V-ways.

The older manuals sometimes say to use Mobil Vactra 2, but Mobil changed the formula to work better on all the newer flat way machines, and they don't have all the tackafiers like the older Vactra 2. They did come back out with the original Vactra 2 under a different name (that I cant remember), but I like the Sunoco 1180 and it costs a lot less.  I understand that Bridgeport recommends Sunoco 1180 for their mills.

Here is a link on where to get it.   http://petroleumservicecompany.com/sunoco-hd-waylube-1180/?gclid=CN-jk869-NECFcOKswodb6QEJQ

I see you live in Malaga.  You may want to try Cooks in Sicklerville for a live center.  I bought a really old South bend live center that was still still new in the box from them for $35. 

Here is their website. http://www.cooktoolandmachine.com/ the website hasn't been updated in years, but they have a constantly changing inventory of used machines and new and used tooling.


Chris


----------



## Plum Creek (Feb 5, 2017)

joebiplane said:


> Free is nice , but not fair to you give me a reasonable price and add the shipping and I will send you a payPal


Thanks, I appreciate the thought, but it's easier for me if theres no money involved. Feel free to evaluate it and make a donation to Tony or the website if you wish. PM me with your address and I will put it in the mail on tuesday.


----------



## moosehorn (Feb 9, 2017)

joebiplane said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> I finally finished my Cast Iron Maiden  Heave 10   and I need a live center #2 mt    I had one that was about $15.00  bought about 5 years ago   I have been " Out of Lathe"  for about 3 years due to my lathe being torn apart  and then a bit of Personal body repair ( intestinal.  followed by a Bad leg blood clot)  but I am good as new ( sort of....at 74  nothing is new any more)   I can't remember any of the suppliers of discount ( and usually Chinese) tooling for us cheap & poor  hobbiest folks .  My computer hard drive went to lunch during my down time and I lost the information   of the folks I dealt with years 5 years ago  except for Joe Bergamo   at  Plazamachinery)  My savior during the restoration of my  heavy 10
> any leads would be greatly appreciated
> ...


Amazon carries a lot of inexpensive machinist tooling and has free shipping.I recently purchased a MT2 live center for <$30.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 20, 2018)

Grizzly has small bottles of way oil...


----------



## Chris Hamel (Nov 20, 2018)

I found a set of spindle oil, way oil and gearbox oil on eBay for a reasonable price.


----------

